# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  16 nơi chèo thuyền kayak thú vị từ Bắc vào Nam

## hangnt

*Từ Bắc vào Nam, chẳng khó cho những người đam mê chèo thuyền kayak tìm được một điểm đến phù hợp.*

Kayak (cụm từ nguyên bản là Qajaq) chính là chiếc thuyền đi săn của thổ dân Eskimo. Hiện nay, kayak trở thành phương tiện du ngoạn thú vị khắp thế giới. Những địa điểm sau đây sẽ cho bạn trải nghiệm trò chơi hấp dẫn đó ngay tại Việt Nam.

*Hồ Tây, Hà Nội*

Vẻ đẹp của Hồ Tây biến hóa theo ánh mặt trời. Bình minh thoáng đãng, hoàng hôn huyền ảo, mỗi thời điểm gắn với một nét thơ mộng riêng. Khua mái chèo lướt trên mặt hồ mênh mông lộng gió, xa xa thấp thoáng cảnh thành phố nhộn nhịp tấp nập sẽ mang lại cho bạn cảm giác thú vị. Hồ Tây không có quá nhiều khu vực sóng lớn nên không gây nhiều khó khăn cho việc chèo thuyền, ngay cả đối với những người mới tham gia.

*Vịnh Hạ Long, Quảng Ninh*

Nơi đây nằm trong danh sách 25 điểm du lịch chèo thuyền kayak hàng đầu thế giới. Khám phá non nước Hạ Long kỳ vĩ bằng cách luồn lách vào các hang động, hồ nước, tham quan các làng chài trên vịnh, ngả lưng trên thuyền ngắm trời mây, chạm tay vào các nhũ đá, kỳ hoa dị thảo hay những vỏ ốc đủ màu sẽ đem lại cho bạn nhiều cảm xúc khó quên. Tại các bến tàu, khu du lịch hay các đảo ở Hạ Long đều có dịch vụ cho thuê thuyền kayak 1-3 chỗ với giá 100.000 - 200.000 đồng/giờ.



Vịnh Hạ Long nằm trong danh sách 25 điểm du lịch chèo thuyền kayak hàng đầu thế giới. Ảnh: monkeyisland
*Vịnh Lan Hạ, Quảng Ninh*

Liền kề vịnh Hạ Long, nằm ở phía đông đảo Cát Bà là vịnh Lan Hạ. Đó là một vòng cung yên bình với khoảng 400 đảo lớn nhỏ phủ rợp sắc xanh thực vật. Chiếc thuyền kayak sẽ đưa bạn lách qua các khe núi, men theo các hốc đá để đến sát chân núi đá vôi, ngắm nhìn cận cảnh và khám phá các hang động với những khối thạch nhũ nhiều màu sắc và hình thù. Ngoài ra nước biển trong suốt dưới ánh mặt trời phô bày cảnh sắc sinh động của những bãi san hô mang vẻ đẹp hoang sơ kỳ thú.
*
Phong Nha - Kẻ Bàng, Quảng Bình*

Tại đây có hai lộ trình thú vị cho những người thích phiêu lưu bằng thuyền kayak. Bạn có thể lướt thuyền trên sông Son, một nhánh của sông Gianh ở tỉnh Quảng Bình hoặc đi thuyền khám phá một phần của động Phong Nha, động ướt lớn nhất thế giới với hệ thống sông ngầm rộng lớn và hàng ngàn cột nhũ muôn hình vạn trạng. Với giá khoảng 100.000 đồng/giờ, bạn sẽ có nhiều trải nghiệm đặc biệt cho chuyến đi.

*Sông Hương, Huế*

Bạn sẽ được ngồi trên chiếc thuyền kayak lững lờ xuôi theo dòng để ngắm nhịp sống ở đôi bờ sông Hương tại chợ Đông Ba, cồn Hến, phố cổ Bao Vinh. Du ngoạn sông Hương trên thuyền kayak chắc chắn là nét mới lạ cho chuyến du ngoạn xứ Huế mộng mơ của bạn.

*Sông Hàn, Đà Nẵng
*
Chèo thuyền kayak trên dòng sông Hàn là chương trình mà câu lạc bộ kayak ở Đà Nẵng dành cho những bạn mới làm quen bộ môn này. Đây là cơ hội để bạn có một cảm nhận hoàn toàn mới mẻ về thành phố Đà Nẵng. Xuất phát ở cầu Rồng, đi về phía cầu Sông Hàn rồi quay ngược lại, bạn sẽ được ngắm toàn cảnh thành phố lên đèn từ giữa sông. Ánh sáng rực rỡ lung linh tỏa tràn mặt sông Hàn sẽ làm chuyến đi thuyền của bạn thêm phần ấn tượng.



Chèo thuyền bên sông Hàn ngắm cảnh hoàng hôn dần buông thì thật tuyệt. Ảnh: Phước Dawaco, Kim Liên​/Tiếp thị gia đình.
*Làng Vân, Đà Nẵng*

Khám phá Làng Vân bằng cả thuyền kayak là một hành trình khá mạo hiểm dành cho những ai thích phiêu lưu. Xuất phát từ đoạn cuối đường Nguyễn Tất Thành, bạn sẽ đến với ngôi làng biệt lập của người bị bệnh phong xưa kia. Đó là Làng Vân, hay còn gọi là thôn Hòa Vân. Ẩn sau đèo Hải Vân ngoạn mục, lưng dựa núi, mặt hướng biển, Làng Vân vẫn còn lưu giữ nét hoang sơ, tĩnh lặng với cảnh quan tươi đẹp, những bãi cát mịn và dòng nước biển trong xanh.
*
Hồ Hòa Trung, Đà Nẵng*

Hồ Hòa Trung cách trung tâm thành phố Đà Nẵng 20 km, là một không gian ngập tràn sắc xanh của cỏ cây mây nước. Đặc biệt mặt hồ trong vắt soi bóng nền trời tọa lạc giữa thảo nguyên bao la là chốn dừng chân khiến bạn không khỏi ngạc nhiên thích thú. Lướt mái chèo ở đây, bạn sẽ được tận hưởng cảm giác yên ả, thanh bình giúp lòng nhẹ dịu lâng lâng.
*
Bán đảo Sơn Trà, Đà Nẵng*

Chèo kayak từ bờ biển phía đường Hoàng Sa đến bãi Nam của bán đảo Sơn Trà là một hành trình thú vị. Bạn không chỉ được ngắm phong cảnh tuyệt diệu với rừng núi, biển cả mà còn được chiêm ngưỡng tượng Phật Bà khi đi ngang qua khu vực chùa Linh Ứng. Không khí thoải mái cùng nước biển trong xanh và những rặng san hô sẽ mang đến cho bạn cảm giác tự do khám phá thiên nhiên.

*Hồ Tuyền Lâm, Đà Lạt*

Cách trung tâm thành phố Đà Lạt 5 km về hướng nam, hồ Tuyền Lâm sẽ đưa con thuyền kayak của bạn lướt dọc một khung cảnh đẹp như tranh vẽ. Những ngọn thông reo vui hay những rừng lá phong nở rộ ven hồ sẽ khiến không gian trong lành se lạnh của Đà Lạt tăng thêm nét thơ mộng. Sau khi ngắm cảnh đẹp ở hồ Tuyền Lâm, bạn sẽ được lên thượng nguồn để khám phá các dòng suối và rừng già để chuyến du lịch thêm nhiều trải nghiệm.

*Bãi Dài, Nha Trang*

Từ thành phố Nha Trang đi dọc theo đại lộ Nguyễn Tất Thành khoảng hơn 20 km, bạn sẽ đến với Bãi Dài. Nơi đây còn đậm nét hoang sơ, biển không sâu, nước trong. Bạn có thể thuê thuyền kayak để khám phá nhiều hơn vẻ đẹp của Bãi Dài. Từ tháng 10 đến tháng 4 là thời điểm có sóng lớn để trải nghiệm những trò mạo hiểm trên biển.

*Vịnh Ninh Vân, Khánh Hòa*

Thuộc huyện Ninh Hòa, Nha Trang, vịnh Ninh Vân được bao bọc bởi những hòn đảo xanh mướt. Nơi đây sở hữu vẻ đẹp thuần khiết, yên tĩnh. Chèo thuyền kayak ngắm cảnh sắc nơi này, không gian lộng gió cùng vẻ đẹp kỳ vĩ của tự nhiên chắc chắn sẽ giúp bạn trút bỏ được mọi phiền não.
*
Mũi Dinh, Ninh Thuận*



Chèo thuyền kayak tại khu du lịch mạo hiểm Tanyoli cho bạn nhiều trải nghiệm độc đáo. Ảnh: Khỉ Pun.
Khu vực Mũi Dinh ở Ninh Thuận là địa điểm hội tụ vẻ đẹp non xanh nước biếc hữu tình kỳ ảo. Ngoài ra vùng biển nông, sạch đẹp hàng đầu ở đây chính là điều kiện lý tưởng để bạn thỏa sức tham gia các môn thể thao mạo hiểm dưới nước như chèo thuyền kayak tại khu du lịch mạo hiểm Tanyoli. Bạn sẽ vừa được chiêm ngưỡng cảnh quan thiên nhiên hùng vĩ theo cách mới lạ vừa rèn luyện sự khéo léo và tính bền bỉ.

*Vũng Tàu Marina, Bà Rịa - Vũng Tàu*

Dòng sông Dinh trong Khu Công Nghiệp Đông Xuyên, phường Rạch Dừa, thành phố Vũng Tàu là nơi bạn có thể thử sức ra khơi với con thuyền kayak. Phóng tầm mắt ngắm cảnh thiên nhiên và tận hưởng cảm giác chinh phục sóng nước sẽ giúp chuyến đi của bạn thêm phần hứng khởi.

*Bãi Sao, Phú Quốc*



Đến Phú Quốc đừng bỏ qua trải nghiệm chèo thuyền kayak. Ảnh: kpnet.
Bãi Sao cách trung tâm thị trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc khoảng 25 km. Với bãi cát trắng tinh mịn êm, nước xanh trong vắt, sóng nhẹ nhàng, Bãi Sao trở thành một trong những bãi biển đẹp nhất Việt Nam. Tại đây có dịch vụ cho thuê thuyền kayak với chi phí khoảng 80.000-100.000 đồng/giờ. Con thuyền sẽ đưa bạn ra giữa mặt biển trong xanh để bạn cảm nhận hết vẻ đẹp hoang sơ của chốn này.
*
Sông Cửa Cạn, Phú Quốc*

Sông Cửa Cạn uốn lượn xuyên suốt rừng nguyên sinh Phú Quốc. Nơi đây cho bạn thỏa sức hòa mình vào thiên nhiên cùng sông nước và cả núi rừng. Nước sông sạch trong nên khi đi thuyền, bạn có thể ngắm đàn cá tung tăng bơi lội. Con thuyền kayak đi dọc sông Cửa Cạn, lướt qua những đàn chim cò đậu rợp các bụi cây ven sông, những vườn cây thơ mộng, những làng chài yên bình hướng đến tận cửa biển để bạn có thể vùng vẫy trong làn nước mát lạnh của bãi tắm hoang sơ Cửa Cạn.

_Theo ngoisao_

----------

